# Clean up fee? How long does uber take to get back to u?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So I reported a cleaning fee to uber after a rider puked in my car, it took me 2 hours to cleanup. Sent in pictures and everything. This happened sat night and I still haven't heard back from a csr, I emailed the following day, trip Id, pictures, screenshots, and so much more, yet I still haven't heard back from uber is this normal?

This first time I requested a cleaning fee I got feedback within a couple of hours, not days. Wth is going on?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Sometimes driver support may be backlogged due to high support volumes. You'll definitely hear back from Uber, but it might take a couple days longer. You also submitted the request over the weekend.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Took me a whole week to hear back on Vomit Fee.

Apparently, all cleaning fee requests now get escalated to Tier II CSRs. And someone posted (a CSR, one of the good guys) that they aren't even allowed to email you to tell you they're processing it.

Just sit back, relax, and enjoy your now-puke-free ride.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

This is status quo when one partners with Uber!
You've been a fan up to now.
Relax, and envision the future puke that has your car's interior on its to-do list!

Once you become comfortable with the idea your employment involves other folks bodily fluids for pennies/mile, you'll likely anticipate the gloving up and sponging down procedure.

Oh, if you are feeling a li'l impatient waiting for your next chunky warm adventure, just click on glados' profile, then click messages.

Reading those always makes me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


Uber-on!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

20 minutes here. My air was mentioning the 20 bucks though person gave me. I'll never forget his face when I said cash wasn't allowed


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah we've been horrifically backlogged, and last week they just let go more experienced US agents that handle that type of thing. I don't know what they're smoking, they kept some of us and let others go when we're ALL needed right now. As long as you sent in the trip ID, description of the mess, and pictures within 48 hours of the trip you'll be fine. Just might take a while.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So I reported a cleaning fee to uber after a rider puked in my car, it took me 2 hours to cleanup. Sent in pictures and everything. This happened sat night and I still haven't heard back from a csr, I emailed the following day, trip Id, pictures, screenshots, and so much more, yet I still haven't heard back from uber is this normal?
> 
> This first time I requested a cleaning fee I got feedback within a couple of hours, not days. Wth is going on?


I think how this is handled varies from one office to another, in San Diego I was down for 3 hours and they surmised that the average at the time I was down was 15 an hour so they charge the rider $45 and added it to the fair. this added charge took only a couple hours to effect


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok so a CSR gets back with me and tells me that they have credited my account $200 but I have yet to see it on my pay statement, I emailed the CSR back and he told me that when it is finalized it will be added on this weeks pay. But why isn't it showing up in my Misc charges. I would have thought that I would have seen something by now on my end. Any clues?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

6-12 hours in my experience.

email them again. csr could have missed it.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> Ok so a CSR gets back with me and tells me that they have credited my account $200 but I have yet to see it on my pay statement, I emailed the CSR back and he told me that when it is finalized it will be added on this weeks pay. But why isn't it showing up in my Misc charges. I would have thought that I would have seen something by now on my end. Any clues?


Yeah, that's the bane of my existence. You won't see it until your statement is finalized and it'll be listed under Other. Good news is you should get better response times for cleaning fees, we're finally getting caught up.


----------

